

CSV dump of reddit voting data  - gaika
http://www.reddit.com/r/redditdev/comments/bubhl/csv_dump_of_reddit_voting_data/

======
obsaysditto
Interestingly enough, only 498 users out of ~32K have 2000 or more votes.
Whereas 4877 users only have one vote. Someone feel free to double check this.

~~~
kingkilr
The data was opt-in (redditors had to specifically elect to enter this
dataset), so it's probably biased somewhat.

~~~
obsaysditto
as mentioned in the reddit thread, one coud assume that power users would
allow public voting and therefore would be voting more. I of course, just
looked at the extremes and do not have a timeframe

~~~
endtime
> one coud assume that power users would allow public voting and therefore
> would be voting more

I don't think that's a good assumption. I surely have more than 2000 votes on
reddit, but some of them are on political stories and I don't particularly
want a public record of that.

------
yellowbkpk
Somewhat related: I've been archiving the stories (and vote/comment counts
over time) via the JSON API for the last few months or so. Post is here if
anyone is interested:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/comments/bttjw/top_1000_ral...](http://www.reddit.com/r/datasets/comments/bttjw/top_1000_rall_stories_for_the_last_several_weeks/)

